# Patch tube or replace it?



## Gabe3 (Mar 13, 2009)

I got my first flat yesterday, was on the trail for about an hour, got home, next day my front tire is flat. Should I get a new tube or just patch it? I've got a slime skabs patch kit, I've read the reviews on them and some say they work, others don't. What should I do? If I should get a new tube, are the ones sold at walmart good enough, or should I get something from a bike shop.


----------



## jay80424 (Jan 1, 2008)

Being that this is in the beginners corner, and this is your first flat, i'd patch it.

My reasoning is that you probably aren't riding at top speed ripping through rockgardens.

I carry a patch kit, and at least one tube in my pack. Sometimes 2 tubes depending on ride.

I ride patched tubes all the time, and they usually are fine. As far as walmart vs LBS, some tubes are better than others, I can't tell you what's at walmart, but you should support the LBS in any event.

Happy riding.


----------



## Mike Gager (Jul 30, 2010)

patch should be fine if its a small hole


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I don't throw out my punctured tubes, but I usually just buy new ones if I'm out of spares.

Every now and then, I'll patch all my punctured tubes at once. Use the separate glue and patch patches, take your time, and really clean the tube first. Even spending a little extra time on them, doing a whole lot at once, you can get through quite a lot.

I never had good luck with patching in the field, but tubes I patch at home tend to do a lot better.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

replace w/ new (patched) tube - patch/repair when you get home...
rinse-repeat as necessary.


----------



## Gabe3 (Mar 13, 2009)

if I patch it, should I use a little rubber cement to help the patch stick more?


----------



## Gabe3 (Mar 13, 2009)

highdelll said:


> replace w/ new (patched) tube - patch/repair when you get home...
> rinse-repeat as necessary.


I'm already home, so..


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

http://bicycletutor.com/fix-flat-tire/

http://www.parktool.com/blog/repair-help/inner-tube-repair


----------



## IAmHolland (Jul 8, 2010)

i used to patch, now i slime it. goatheads suck.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Gabe3 said:


> if I patch it, should I use a little rubber cement to help the patch stick more?


Use those kits that come with cement. And use them as it says in the instructions. Cobba's link shows it pretty well. You do not need lots of the cement. A very thin, patch size, layer is best.

http://bicycletutor.com/fix-flat-tire/

For me, finding the puncture is usually the hardest part. If I do not see it immediately, I inflate the tube and try to feel the escaping air on my hand or, if that fails, my cheek. If that fails too, putting the inflated tube under water should should reveal the escaping air. Then I mark the spot with chalk, so I do not lose it.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

+1
Unless you don't have any spare left. I'd swap the tube on the trail, and take my time with patching at home. It's better and the patch would last longer too.


----------



## SlikRick (Sep 14, 2010)

I got a pinch flat today even with tuffy liners and slime tubes. We were hauling over some a stretch of rock garden and next I know I hear the loud hiss and my rear is getting all wobbly on me. Quickly changed out the tube and we were back on our way.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

I, too, carry a spare tube and a patch kit when I ride. Plan A is to use the tube if I flat during the ride, and do the patching at home. The patch kit is for Plan B, in case I have really bad luck.


----------



## Gabe3 (Mar 13, 2009)

the patch kit I have doesn't come with the cement, the patches already have adhesive on them, I'm wondering if I should use some of my own rubber cement to add to the adhesive.


perttime said:


> Use those kits that come with cement. And use them as it says in the instructions. Cobba's link shows it pretty well. You do not need lots of the cement. A very thin, patch size, layer is best.
> 
> http://bicycletutor.com/fix-flat-tire/
> 
> For me, finding the puncture is usually the hardest part. If I do not see it immediately, I inflate the tube and try to feel the escaping air on my hand or, if that fails, my cheek. If that fails too, putting the inflated tube under water should should reveal the escaping air. Then I mark the spot with chalk, so I do not lose it.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

I have not tried "glueless" patches, so don't know for sure. I'd use them as the manufacturer intended.

I don't know what sort of adhesive the glueless patches use and mixing different kinds of adhesives may not give the result you want. I think the "glue" in old fashioned kits actually fuses the rubber on the tube and patch together.


----------



## RBowles (Jun 1, 2010)

I got a flat yesterday and was faced with pushing my bike for six miles because I left my patchkit and spare tube on the table at home. 

If not for the kindness and generosity of some other bikers I ran into, then I might still be pushing my bike.


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

It sounds like you don't have a spare tube, buy a new tube at a LBS, you could even shave a few grams off your bike if you get a lighter tube, then patch the old tube, and carry it as a spare.. while your at the LBS you could ask them what they reccomend for patching, though most patches work. Good Luck


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

Don't forget to check the inside of the tire for whatever caused the puncture and remove it before installing a new/patched tube.


----------



## RBowles (Jun 1, 2010)

BTW, the little Co2 pumps are lifesavers.


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

I have self-adhesive patches for the trail. At home I use rubber cement and regular patches. I rarely ever get flats though.

The Bell tubes at Walmart are fine. I've used them a couple times. The same tubes are sold under a variety of brand names.


----------



## tjchad (Aug 15, 2009)

X2 on the same tube/ different brand names. I was told by an LBS when I asked if the tubes he sold were any better than the Performance brand tubes. He said he believed most are probably made by the same manufacturer and just sold under different brands. As long as you carry a spare and/or a patch kit (and pump) you really should not have to worry about flatting.

I have had lots of experience patching (because I'm a fat bastard) and the patched tubes hold up just fine.The rubber cement used in a patch kit fuses the rubber patch to the rubber tube and is very durable- just make sure you follow the directions and clean and rough up the tube with the sandpaper included in the kit.

AND- like GMCTTR stated- make SURE you check the inside of the tire for anything sticking through it. Thorns like to stay in the nice soft rubber...


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

Gabe3 said:


> the patch kit I have doesn't come with the cement, the patches already have adhesive on them, I'm wondering if I should use some of my own rubber cement to add to the adhesive.


No, don't add any adhesive to those patches. You won't be adding anything to the equation. Just rough up the tube surface, clean it off, and apply the patch. I have completely abandoned the glue on type of patch, sticker patches are faster and work at least as well as the glue type.

Most importantly: ALWAYS find out why the tube went flat. If it was a pinch flat, no problem maybe some more air next time or possibly just an unusual hard hit. If it was a puncture, then find what punctured the tire and remove it. Even on obvious pinch flats I will run my hand through the tire casing and visually inspect the outside of the tire in case there was something I missed because the pinch is more obvious.


----------



## qreeek (Sep 22, 2010)

Around here the LBSs, that have hobby customers and not just sell city bikes to commuters, have very competitive tube prices. I usually buy 4 for a price just 5% higher than the local hardware store, and they are better quality.
I am guessing the LBS know that hobby MTB'ers go through a lot of tubes and would eventually figure out the cheapest place to buy them, so they match price figuring that it makes people come into the shop.


----------



## wave180 (May 19, 2010)

Patch it, you should learn/pratice how to do it especially if you're just at home so that it will be easier if it will happen when you're riding outside. I had my first flat two weeks ago (rear tube), I used the $2 slime kit from Target and it is holding fine so far. The process took me about 20 minutes and didn't even use tire levers.


----------



## gnslr (Dec 24, 2004)

i always carry a tube and just change tubes on the trail, it is faster and easier then trying to find a hole to patch. when i get back home i patch the flat tube and it becomes my spare. once a tube has several patches or a leak starts around an existing patch i dispose of the tube and start fresh with a new one.


----------



## wave180 (May 19, 2010)

gnslr said:


> i always carry a tube and just change tubes on the trail, it is faster and easier then trying to find a hole to patch. when i get back home i patch the flat tube and it becomes my spare. once a tube has several patches or a leak starts around an existing patch i dispose of the tube and start fresh with a new one.


+1.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

highdelll said:


> replace w/ new (patched) tube - patch/repair when you get home...
> rinse-repeat as necessary.


what he said. patch when you have time. i carry a tube and a patch kit. the kit is only for multi-flat rides.


----------



## BigSharks (Oct 4, 2009)

If (like me) your seat pouch isn't big enough to accommodate a tube, velcro strap one to your seatpost.

If your seat pouch is large enough to accommodate one or more tubes, you should probably be riding a commuter and not a mtn bike. j/k.


----------



## spsoon (Jul 28, 2008)

Am I the only one lazy enough that the time spent patching isn't worth the $3 for a brand new tube?  I would only use patches if I were on my 2nd/3rd flat and had already used up whatever spare tubes we had. At home I just chuck them.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

spsoon said:


> Am I the only one lazy enough that the time spent patching isn't worth the $3 for a brand new tube?


Nope, I too only patch when I'm out of tubes from my backpack.


----------



## Mike Gager (Jul 30, 2010)

ive been running into flats about every ride now. i bought a little repair kit at walmart made by bell it comes with a bunch of little stick on patches, tire levers, little metal scraper thing and a 14/15 mm wrench all in a little plastic case. so far ive used about 5 of the little patches and they are working fine. it was like $4 i think for the kit. if you have QRs you wont need the wrench but i use it with one of my bikes with bolt on wheels


----------



## Mike Gager (Jul 30, 2010)

spsoon said:


> Am I the only one lazy enough that the time spent patching isn't worth the $3 for a brand new tube?  I would only use patches if I were on my 2nd/3rd flat and had already used up whatever spare tubes we had. At home I just chuck them.


lol ive got 3 patches on one tube, all from different rides. that would be $9 worth of tubes! ill take the extra 30 seconds and patch'em


----------



## nate. (Oct 10, 2010)

Ill share a trick when I used to do the bmx dirt jumping thing..... id take a popped tube and cut a slit in the part of the tube that rested against the rim and cut off the stem. Id then wrap it around the new tube to act as an extra layer of rubber. I know y'all are always shaving grams here and there but this really helped out with punctures.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Mike Gager said:


> lol ive got 3 patches on one tube, all from different rides. that would be $9 worth of tubes! ill take the extra 30 seconds and patch'em


I am not that fast (find the hole, roughen the tube, let the glue dry a bit, apply patch) but I can certainly make a dollar a minute...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

go tubeless :thumbsup: 


Mike Gager said:


> ive been running into flats about every ride now. i bought a little repair kit at walmart made by bell it comes with a bunch of little stick on patches, tire levers, little metal scraper thing and a 14/15 mm wrench all in a little plastic case. so far ive used about 5 of the little patches and they are working fine. it was like $4 i think for the kit. if you have QRs you wont need the wrench but i use it with one of my bikes with bolt on wheels


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

Mike Gager said:


> ive been running into flats about every ride now. i bought a little repair kit at walmart made by bell it comes with a bunch of little stick on patches, tire levers, little metal scraper thing and a 14/15 mm wrench all in a little plastic case. so far ive used about 5 of the little patches and they are working fine. it was like $4 i think for the kit. if you have QRs you wont need the wrench but i use it with one of my bikes with bolt on wheels


I would advise to use sandpaper instead of the metal scraper.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

perttime said:


> I am not that fast (find the hole, roughen the tube, let the glue dry a bit, apply patch) but I can certainly make a dollar a minute...


+1. I think last time I had a "patching party" at home, I paid myself close to $60/hour in trade.


----------



## DWill (Aug 24, 2010)

I use a new tube on the ride, then take the old one home and patch it.
That becomes my spare tube.

I do that until I have maybe three patches on my spare then I replace it with a new tube.

I also replace all the tubes I have about every 12 - 18 months.


----------



## AlexDeLarge (Oct 5, 2009)

Take note that the rubber cement in that little tube hardens over time, as I found out during a ride a few years back. I had all the tools out and the tube ready for a patch and then...the glue wouldn't come out of the tube. So I had a nice walk back to the car to ponder my lesson.


----------



## Wishful Tomcat (Mar 6, 2009)

DWill said:


> I do that until I have maybe three patches on my spare then I replace it with a new tube.


Rookie, I replaced my front tire and saw that the tube had 5 patches on it. :thumbsup:


----------



## xenon (Apr 16, 2007)

AlexDeLarge said:


> Take note that the rubber cement in that little tube hardens over time, as I found out during a ride a few years back. I had all the tools out and the tube ready for a patch and then...the glue wouldn't come out of the tube. So I had a nice walk back to the car to ponder my lesson.


The glue never dries up in an unopened tube. Putting the cap back on a used tube, make sure, the thread is covered with glue, so the tube is sealed. I usually buy cheap repair kits with very small tubes of the rubber cement, so I carry with me a couple, at least one of them unopened.


----------



## xenon (Apr 16, 2007)

BigSharks said:


> If (like me) your seat pouch isn't big enough to accommodate a tube, velcro strap one to your seatpost.
> 
> If your seat pouch is large enough to accommodate one or more tubes, you should probably be riding a commuter and not a mtn bike. j/k.


I carry the whole kit, including a spare tube and pump, on the bottle rack. More convenient, than in the saddle bag.


----------



## William_Cannon (May 5, 2009)

go ghetto tubeless - there are lots of how to examples on youtube.


----------

